# Some Macro porn...



## Locked (Jan 14, 2010)

I took a good sized bud from my eldest Rez SD x Chemdog DD and took some macro shots...


it's now hanging in my closet...:hubba:


----------



## Locked (Jan 14, 2010)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Looks great man. I still want to get one of those eyeclops cameras.. Who bred that strain?



Dude it says on the baggie the seeds came in 4:20 Auction BM-504 SD 1.5 x chem dd....not sure who the breeder is...It was listed as a Rez SD cross...


----------



## HATCH (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice Looking Herb, Congrat's & Happy Smoke'nnn...

Look's Also Like It Is Trying To Hermie On Ya ???


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 15, 2010)

nice pics hamster is there nanners in the last 2 pics?


----------



## Locked (Jan 15, 2010)

HATCH said:
			
		

> Nice Looking Herb, Congrat's & Happy Smoke'nnn...
> 
> Look's Also Like It Is Trying To Hermie On Ya ???



Under a macro shot I see what you are saying..but I looked the bud over again this morning and I see no nanners...I pollinated a bud below this one with some WD pollen with a paint brush and I think I hve 2 undeveloped seeds in this bud... might hve got hit with some stray pollen when I brushed it on the lower bud...


----------



## pcduck (Jan 15, 2010)

The heck with looking at the picture. Throw that bud in a :bong1: and lets fire it up for a test run

Looks great HL


----------



## Locked (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks pc...it's drying as we speak...I put it into a paper bag and it's sitting on top of my 400w hood for warmth...maybe tonight or tomorrow I will get to hve some...


----------



## Qman (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice shots Hamster!


----------



## Locked (Jan 15, 2010)

Qman said:
			
		

> Nice shots Hamster!



Thanks Q....If a popcorn bud of small to medium size of this knocked my socks a cpl nights ago I can't wait to see what a nice big fat bud will do to me...


----------

